# Osteosarcoma? OCD?



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi, All:
I know it's tough to "diagnose" online, but here's our story:
We fostered and then adopted Zoey (age 7) in July. She's had recurrences of severe limping associated with her right/front leg. Especially bad after lots of exercise. Big lump on scapula (shoulder blade). MD fears osteosarcoma: Xrays inconclusive, but MD doesn't like the feel of the mass. 
On his suggestion we've got her scheduled for surgery late this week to get a piece of bone for biopsy. Wife is now balking: she feels that since we won't put her through amputation/chemo (MD says it would only buy her a year), why bother putting her through this painful procedure. I'm thinking it's best to know, and we may find it's something else that's fixable. Tonight I've been reading about OCD and thinking that's a possibility?
Appreciate any thoughts about this upcoming procedure. Worthwhile? She's a sweetie, and we really want to do right by her. Thanks.
Dave K.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have had two dogs with OCD. Both started limping by the age of 2. (Trip at 4 months and Tucker 18 months). I know this probably doesn't help, but OCD is usually a young dogs disease as it has to do with the formulation of the bone. Sorry your going through this.


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks, Laura. Helps to talk to other "goldies" about it. Right now we're just deciding what to do next. 
DK


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Dave, being one who can't stand not having an answer, I would do the biopsy. Even if you get the dreaded news that your girl's got osteosarcoma, you're under no obligation to treat with chemo or any other treatment. People who love their dogs look at what's best for the dog, the family, their wallets and most importantly, the quality of their pup's life. I understand your wife's position, but sometimes more tests are necessary to figure out what is specifically going on. You can't really make an informed decision based on guesswork. That's just my two cents....


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't think you would have a mass with OCD. But I have to tell you, I have had lumps biopsied when the Vet was telling me there was nothing else it could be but cancer and it wasn't, so I believe there is always hope. Good luck with what ever you decide.


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. My gut tells me to do the procedure so we know what we're dealing with. She's scheduled for Friday, 10/30. I'll keep y'all posted. Thanks again for your support.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So sorry you are going through this. The only advice I have is to follow your heart. You know what is best for your pup and your family. We will keep you all in our prayers. Please let us know how Zoey makes out.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I have no advice...I just want you to know that I am thinking of you all and please let us know what it is when you find out. mY prayers are with your sweet pup.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Here's to STRONGLY hoping it is not osteosarcoma, I just lost mine two weeks ago to that.

Get the biopsy. Until you have the results you don't know what it is, and the biopsy is the only way. There are many forms of a lot of things, and it could be treatable the biopsy would tell you. 

If god forbid it did turn out to be osteosarcoma, you would at least know what you are dealing with and can make the most of it for your dog. Even not choosing heroics, there are drug cocktails (as I like to call them) that can make your dog comfortable for at least a while. That was the road we chose. We had some good time left with Maxine, and the drugs kept her happy and comfortable for as long as they could. 

This is a tough place to be the biopsy should not be a large expense for a piece of mind. It was also no issue for my dog. In our case they did a "punch biopsy" got a small sample of the tissue, and sent it in. The results in our case was far more painful. A bone biopsy I have no experience with, but still should not be to awful of an ordeal I would think. 

Good Luck I will check back for what you decide to do. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Please hug your dog for me. 

:crossfing


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I pray that it is not the dreaded "C" word. Just a thought, my boy Beau that passed away this year had a large lump that was about the size of a baseball. It was on his shoulder area under the skin and caused him to limp. The vet removed it not sure of what it was, it came back to be a normal fatty tumor. He had some all his life but that one was huge and was messing with the muscle. Not saying that is what your pup has but you never know. 
I would get the surgery done to see what it is and go from there. My toughts and prayers will be with you on Friday.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

I will be praying for you on Friday.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey, Dave

Just wanted you to know I'm thinking of you & your girl today. Please let us know as soon as you know anything about Zoey and the DX.

Cindy


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Dave,

Any news on Zoey yet? Is the procedure over?

Just wanted you to know that I (and certainly many others here) are thinking of you & your girl.

Please post an update when you have one.

Crossing fingers & paws here in AZ!
Trids!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Keeping Zoey in our prayers today.


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your thoughts, prayers, and kind words. It means a lot. She came through the procedure OK, but it doesn't look good. While nothing's official 'til the biopsy comes back next week, he sees the mass as pretty deeply involved in the bone and pretty well into the surrounding muscle, as well. So, we take things one step at a time, now. 

We adopted Zoey in late July from a family member that just couldn't afford to take proper care of her. She had this lump on her shoulder and a recurring limp. She had hookworm and two ear infections. We cleared her up really well and the timing was good...she got to experience travel and two weeks on the Michigan shore which she absolutely loved. She's a real "beach dog." She never got walks before, just yard time, and now she just itches to get out with her step-brother Clancy for walks. We feel we've given her a real nice change in life, and we'll continue to do so for as long as we can.

Thank you all again for your thoughts and kindness. I chat more soon...gotta give my wife the news when she gets home in a bit. 

Dave, Kelly, Clancy and Zoey


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We are thinking of you. Know that you have given her more love and attention in the short time so she will have the best memories down the road. Enjoy every day that you have her no matter how long it will be. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks, Carol. She'll be getting lots of outings and forest hikes and bunny-chasing and everything else we can do. We're hoping she can do a return visit to her beloved beach next summer. We'll keep all of you informed on this journey.


----------



## PC Mom (Oct 30, 2009)

Dave,
I'm so sorry you are going through this right now. I just wanted to tell you our story. McGwire is 8 and started limping in mid-July. After about a week, when we noticed a significant hard lump on his wrist, we took him to the vet. They did x-rays and it was pretty conclusively osteosarcoma. We thought long and hard about our options, which were to amputate and put him out of pain, or wait until he broke his leg, then amputate or put him down. He's only 8, and while he's had a lot of health issues throughout his life, his only source of pain was the leg. We chose to do amputation without doing chemo. It was a hard decision, to cut off his leg, sounds so drastic, but he already wasn't using it and it would eventually end up in a pathologic break when it would be an emergent situation. The first two weeks after surgery were particularly hard, but in the last 2.5 months he's actually enjoyed a great life. He's almost become the neighborhood mascot, I mean who wouldn't pet a three legged dog?! He has gone swimming, eaten ice cream often, and so much more. 

If the biopsy does come back osteosarcoma, there are options. The metronomic protocol (google it) is a low-dose chemotherapy that is done in pill form. Also, have the vet do lung x-ray and determine whether or not it has metastisized to the lungs (usually 90% have at a microscopic level, but if there are already nodules than it's that much worse.) McGwire's been 'met' free so far, knock on wood. We are taking one day at a time. I encourage you to google tripawds to get some more info on cancers and life with three legged dogs. ((HUGS))


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks so much for the info, Amy. Here's what the doc has told us:
Amputating a front limb, he says, is far harder on a dog than a rear limb. He says amputation plus chemo would only buy her 12-18 months max. He seems to think it hasn't gone into the lungs, yet, but suspects that's where it'll head next. He's very reluctant to recommend the amputation/chemo as, in his opinion, it's a lot of trauma for Zoey with very little payback. She's 7 years old, by the way. Thoughts, anyone?
Dave K.


----------



## PC Mom (Oct 30, 2009)

Dave, is she limping or using the leg at all? It really depends on the dog as to which is 'better' front or rear amputation. McGwire is a front amp and his gait is definitely weird. He bounces because the other front leg does so much of the work. (Rear amps often have problems getting up from laying down and going to the bathroom.) However, it really doesn't slow him down at all! Two days after surgery, he walked up 17 steep stairs to come upstairs with us. Three days after surgery, he snuck out the dog door and down the deck stairs when we didn't even think to block that because we didn't think he could do it. He gets up on the couch. He even hops into our Suburban, though we've since gotten him a ramp. The bottom line for us was that if we waited to do the amputation, he'd still be in a lot of pain, it would break eventually, though his was on the wrist, not on the scapula. I hated to see him in so much pain!!! Now he is in no pain, and if we only have him for another day, he's a happy, pain free boy.

Some vets may not have much experience with amputation. We were lucky. Our local vet just hired someone who dealt with a lot of cancer and had experience with amputations. We also went to a specialist for a consult, and they were right in line. There were 3 dogs who came into our vet in a 2 week period that had cancer. Obviously there were all different circumstances, but one family chose to do nothing, and their dog was gone in about 6 weeks. The other family, whose dog was 13 and had kidney and liver involvement, had hemangiosarcoma, which is far worse. Their dog lived about 2 months. Like I said, McGwire is doing really well, but you have to look at all information, which is why you need to see the lung x-rays. 

I really encourage you to google tripawds. There's a website that will give you a ton of prospective about life with a three legged dog and with tons of info on dealing with dogs with cancer. Tons of detailed information!!! 

What I would do is spend the next few days until you get the results of the biopsy back doing lots of research on osteosarcoma, hemangiosarcoma, and veterinary oncologists or specialists in the area. Also, take care of yourselves now. It's so hard to see your dog in pain. Remember to treat her spirit too. ((HUGS))


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Dave, are you taking her to the oncologists at VCA Aurora specialty center?




kruisyk said:


> Thanks so much for the info, Amy. Here's what the doc has told us:
> Amputating a front limb, he says, is far harder on a dog than a rear limb. He says amputation plus chemo would only buy her 12-18 months max. He seems to think it hasn't gone into the lungs, yet, but suspects that's where it'll head next. He's very reluctant to recommend the amputation/chemo as, in his opinion, it's a lot of trauma for Zoey with very little payback. She's 7 years old, by the way. Thoughts, anyone?
> Dave K.


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks again, Amy. I'll definitely be doing the research. 

Pain-wise she seems great. She has a bit of a limp (no surprise after having a piece of bone removed from your shoulder blade), but she's eager for her walks and even did a little trotting around the park today. Her appetite is as healthy as ever. She's coming upstairs with us at night with no problem. 

Now that she's been shaved for the incision we can see the mass is pretty big...easily the size of my fist. She's on Tramadol as a hedge against post-surgical pain, and Prednisolone. 

We should get the biopsy results back by the end of this week. Keeping you posted...and thanks so much again for your input. 

Dave, Kelly, Zoey, and Clancy


----------



## davidrusselljr (Apr 20, 2009)

Dave-

So sorry of your news. I am new to the forum and cant believe how happy we are that we found this site. If you have time go to my story about "MAARTEN". I was giving the worst news ever back in March and as I read my posts,,I am amazed at the love and support here and also some GREAT advice and facts from others.

email me anytime with questions. I feel bad I ddint pick up on this sooner but it seems I have been to concerned with me rather than reading others post.

Please,,,PLEASE,,, read and listen along with your wife to this forum! It is full of great people and information.

Take care-
Dave


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks again, all. Biopsy report came back today...advanced osteosarcoma. Vet is saying probably 4-6 and we'll be seeing the pain really begin to kick in. No, I haven't considered the oncologist. Do you really think it would do any good? Thanks again, all.
Dave and Zoey


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dave*

Dave

So sorry the news is not better. So Many People here have been through this. Please come here for support and enjoy every day with Zoey.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Dave, I replied via PM but I want to post this on the forum for others in the same situation to consider.
I would strongly recommend that you take her to the oncology specialists at VCA Aurora. They will not gear treatment toward a cure, but they are more familiar with up to date palliative treatments that will keep her as comfortable as possible with as good of a quality of life as possible, for as long as possible.
Thoughts and prayers for you, Zoey, and your family.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am just seeing this and am so very sorry. Whatever you decide , you have given this sweet girl a new lease on life for the last few months. No one understands why these things happen but I am so glad she has had you in her life. And hopefully she will have longer and more quality than the doctor is projecting!


----------



## tess (Mar 24, 2008)

Dave, I'm so sorry. My Tess was treated at Aurora VCA for lymphoma. The medical oncologist,Dr. Shawna Greene is competent and kind. I think this is a good place to go for the most up to date pain control and you are so close. They will go over all treatment options, most likely some more aggressive,but will respect your choice. You are in my thoughts, I know how hard this all is.


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you, Tess, and again everyone who's been so helpful. We've got an appointment with the oncologists at VCA. Again, I'll be sure to keep you informed.
Dave


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Dave, I'm very sorry that you've gotten this rotten diagnosis. While you're pursuing palliative care, take it one day at a time and make some sweet memories. Take loads of photos of your pup, go to your favorite places (even if it's to sit in the car and look), give her some formerly forbidden food treats, and enjoy one another's company. And now please give your sweetheart a smooch from me...


----------



## PC Mom (Oct 30, 2009)

Dave, I'm so sorry! I know exactly how devastating that diagnosis is. I'm glad you made an appointment with the oncologist, most general vets don't see much of it and (it seems to me) that they rely on the experiences of pet owners who take it a little farther. It's been 3.5 months since McGwire's diagnosis and he's doing great. I didn't see us making it this far back then, but now I'm looking forward to Thanksgiving, then to Christmas. Slowly, one day at a time. 

Oh, and I have found out that it's OK to post about other websites on here: www.tripawds.com. There's a wonderful forum there (not nearly as busy as this) that has a ton of information on cancer survival, not just amputation. 

Check out K9 Immunity and Transfer factor or power mushrooms, also look into metronomic protocol. 

When is your appointment with the oncologist? In the mean time, stay strong, enjoy your pup and try to find time to care for yourself. You'll have lots of decisions to make soon and you need to have your head together. ((HUGS)) and paws crossed for you and your family.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, no, Dave! I was praying for a better dx for you and your girl. I'm so sorry - many here have felt that punched in the gut out of air feeling that happens when we get this kind of news.

I'm glad you are here.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dave*

Dave

We are all glad you are here. Will be praying.


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

Can't say it too often...thank you all for your support. It really helps knowing others are thinking of our plight. Zoey gets her staples out Tuesday, and sees the oncologist Friday. In the meantime we're doing those things you've all recommended...lots of memories...naught treats...quiet time just talking to her...reminding her what a good dog she is. As you all said...one day at a time. We're keeping in touch...
Dave, Kelly, Zoey, and Clancy


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

Our "Sweet Potato".


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

She's not always that unhappy-looking...she'd never been on a vacation before when we took her to Michigan last August...those first few beach walks and swims pooped her out!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh I love those pictures of her. Especially the one of her just chillin on the swing. 
Sweet Potato you are one gorgeous girl.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Dave 

Zoey is SO cute!!!! Where in MI did you go? I am in MI : I am on the east side outside of Detroit. 

I am thinking about you. Like an earlier poster said, if Zoey wants it, and you previously would have said no, give it to her now! We fed Max anything she would eat. You should have seen the faces of my other dogs. They did not think it was fair! Little did they know how really unfair it was.


----------



## tess (Mar 24, 2008)

She's beautiful! You are in my thoughts.Hope you all are enjoying our great weather this weekend.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She is so beautiful! I hope for a miracle for your special girl. Thankyou for giving her the life and love she deserves.


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you, all. We rent a house on Lake Michigan for two weeks every August. Onekama...just north of Manistee...'bout 30 minutes southwest of Traverse City. There's quite a contingent of goldens in this little town, and the beach is wonderfully dog-friendly. We've been going there for years.
Dave K.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

kruisyk said:


> Thank you, all. We rent a house on Lake Michigan for two weeks every August. Onekama...just north of Manistee...'bout 30 minutes southwest of Traverse City. There's quite a contingent of goldens in this little town, and the beach is wonderfully dog-friendly. We've been going there for years.
> Dave K.


I am so sorry about your precious girl's diagnosis.
My late friend, Gini, lived in Onekama (1,) and her husband remains in their home there on Portage Point. We all gather there during the summer with their 5 sons, their wives, and all the grandkids. Gini and Larry were THE Golden people in Onekama. 
We live in Traverse City, and keep our boat in Frankfort.


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

Sure! We're familiar with Gini and Larry. We walked with them a couple of times in the Onekama Days parade with about a dozen goldens! Small world!


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

Zoey Update:
We had a wonderful visit with Dr. McDonald at Aurora VCA, today. To recap: our regular vet has given Zoey 4-6 weeks without any treatment except palliative care. We've opted to go with four radiation treatments that Dr. McDonald thinks will give her great pain relief and perhaps 3-4 months, maybe longer depending on metastasis to the lungs (which look to be in great shape in today's x-rays). She'll have her first weekly treatment this Thursday. We're hoping this will make for a happy holiday season when we're on vacation for two weeks to spoil her and give her lots of outings and attention. She's losing weight, so she's got the OK to eat what she wants when she wants (she's 70 lbs, down three pounds since the surgery two weeks ago). Of course, big brother Clancy has a tough time keeping his weight in line, so that makes it a challenge...treating only one food-motivated golden?

At any rate, we feel good having made a decision that we think is the best course for Zoey and for us. Not happy, of course, and we know we're in for tough days ahead, but at least we know where we're going. Thanks for the thousandth time for all your support.

Dave, Kelly, Clancy, and Zoey


----------



## tess (Mar 24, 2008)

Dave, Thanks for the update. I was thinking of you today. Glad your visit went well. I hope the radiation will give Zoey many pain free months to enjoy being loved by her family.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I always think there is a sense of relief once you know what direction you are headed in. We will keep your family and Zoey in our prayers as you go through this treatment. I wish you much more quality time to spoil Zoey. Please let us know how she does on Thursday. Give Zoey a big hug!


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks, all. We'll keep you posted, and continue to be greatly appreciative of your thoughts, prayers, and kind words.
Dave, Kelly, Clancy, and Zoey


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Dave, while not happy news, at least you have a plan, which must feel like progress. Smooches to Zoey and Clancy, whose nose will be sorely out of joint if he's not in on the "eat anything you want" plan. You may be celebrated by one pup and in the dog house with the other.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry for this diagnosis. I lost muy Irish Setter, Boots, to this back in 1997 He started limping, rear leg, on Friday and we thought it was his arthritis--he had turned 12 a couple of months before and had arthritis in his shoulders and back legs By Monday monring he was dragging that leg and we got him right to our vet. As soon as I saw his face as he watche Boots I knew it was bad. He flat out said, 99% chance bone cancer, 1% cvhance abcess.

It was confirmed cancer and the day of conformation he told us we had 3 choices--amputate THAT DAY, put him to sleep by the end of the weeks as chances were he would not be able to get up and would not be eating, or do nothing and let him die on his own--which he knew we would never do.

Our hearts cried out AMPUTATE, but our common sense and minds told u he was almost 12 1/2 years old, had arthritis in his shoulder and his hips, and the odds of him even living long enough for the leg amputation to heal was not very good.

We decided to give him a couple of good days and then let him go. He loved to go to the "beach--be it the regular beach or to the bay where we liked to wade fish. I took him fishing and in a couple of days he had developed a sort of bunny hop and did not drag that leg. At the end of the week I took himn and my vet checked him over and said we didn't have to do it yet.

For exactly 10 weeks I took Boots fishing every day and he chased crabs in shallow water, tried to catch shore birds, swam, and a couple fo times pulled speckled trout off my stringer. Once I released an undersize flounder in about 6 inches of wate4r and he poounced on it, stuck his head under the water and camne up with it.

Since we knew his time was limited we let him have all the doggy no-no food he wanted. He loved fruits and veggies (which were okay for him) and he had a tremendous sweet tooth (which was not good for him. We let him have all the tossed salad, melons, capples, beans, etc that he wanted. Plus whateverever we had for dessert, so did he. If we had apple pie with ice cream--he got a small slice with ice cream. If we had strawberry short cake, he got the same. He even got banana splits complee with whipped topping and a cherry.

I took him in 2-3 times a week to get him weighed--he gained instead of losing. He was happy tail wagging, tha strange bunny hop. Rickey would just shake his head and say "I don't udnerstand it. But we don't hae to do it yet.But then the day came he didn't spend as much time chasing crab and bitds nor swimming. The next day he went to get on the sofa and fell and I found the same hardness in his shoulder as was in his read leg at his knee. I kne it had spread.I knew he would be unab le to enjoy himself any more--he could hardly walk--and I let that old man go tht day at age 12 1/2. It was so hard to do. I couldn't go. My hubby is cross country trucker and he was out on the road so I had our oldest son and hsi wife come and get him and take him. After they left I almost called to tell Rickey I changed my mind, sind him back home, but I knew that would not be fair to that grand old man.

Ron stayed with him, holding him til the end and they buried him out near our duck blind where he would forever be near his beloved water. This was July 9, 1997. We made the most of those last 10 weeks and packed so much living into them.

My golden girl, KayCee was diagnosed with a gasric tumor a year ago May. The mass was found on Friday, surgery done that afternoon and she died just about 48 hours later as I held her . I had visited with her twice on Saturday and again on Sunday morning and when I went to see her Sunday afternoon I knew I needed to let her go. She passed as I held her waiting for the vet to arrive, me and 2 techs on the floor hugging, rubbing, alking to her. I had no time to spend with her. Make the most of the time you have with your girl.

This is Boots when he was young, before ht eturned all gray faced and developed cancer.


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

Zoey had her first radiation treatment today. Did great...snapped out of the anesthetic hungry and ready to go home! Just don't like the "grid" she's got drawn on her shaved shoulder. :-(


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

kruisyk said:


> Zoey Update:
> We had a wonderful visit with Dr. McDonald at Aurora VCA, today. To recap: our regular vet has given Zoey 4-6 weeks without any treatment except palliative care. We've opted to go with four radiation treatments that Dr. McDonald thinks will give her great pain relief and perhaps 3-4 months, maybe longer depending on metastasis to the lungs (which look to be in great shape in today's x-rays). She'll have her first weekly treatment this Thursday. We're hoping this will make for a happy holiday season when we're on vacation for two weeks to spoil her and give her lots of outings and attention. She's losing weight, so she's got the OK to eat what she wants when she wants (she's 70 lbs, down three pounds since the surgery two weeks ago). Of course, big brother Clancy has a tough time keeping his weight in line, so that makes it a challenge...treating only one food-motivated golden?
> 
> At any rate, we feel good having made a decision that we think is the best course for Zoey and for us. Not happy, of course, and we know we're in for tough days ahead, but at least we know where we're going. Thanks for the thousandth time for all your support.
> ...


For some reason, I got all choked up over this particular post. I think it is because this place you're going with Zoe is a place I've already been, and it's a place most of us who love these treasured goldens will go too. I hate cancer almost as much as I love my beautiful dogs, and so I can feel so much for your struggle and your hopes. Kisses to Zoe & Clancy.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

kruisyk said:


> Sure! We're familiar with Gini and Larry. We walked with them a couple of times in the Onekama Days parade with about a dozen goldens! Small world!


 
I'm lost without her.. I have Pebbles and Graham here while Larry is gone.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

kruisyk said:


> Zoey Update:
> We had a wonderful visit with Dr. McDonald at Aurora VCA, today. To recap: our regular vet has given Zoey 4-6 weeks without any treatment except palliative care. We've opted to go with four radiation treatments that Dr. McDonald thinks will give her great pain relief and perhaps 3-4 months, maybe longer depending on metastasis to the lungs (which look to be in great shape in today's x-rays). She'll have her first weekly treatment this Thursday. We're hoping this will make for a happy holiday season when we're on vacation for two weeks to spoil her and give her lots of outings and attention. She's losing weight, so she's got the OK to eat what she wants when she wants (she's 70 lbs, down three pounds since the surgery two weeks ago). Of course, big brother Clancy has a tough time keeping his weight in line, so that makes it a challenge...treating only one food-motivated golden?
> 
> At any rate, we feel good having made a decision that we think is the best course for Zoey and for us. Not happy, of course, and we know we're in for tough days ahead, but at least we know where we're going. Thanks for the thousandth time for all your support.
> ...


Prayers for a comfortable course of treatment for Zoey.


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you again, all. Special wishes go out to Dave, Anne Marie, and their beautiful Maarten.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

This post has made me cry so much. Zoey is an absolutely beautiful dog and I'm so glad she has owners who are going to do everything in their power to make her comfortable and happy.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so sorry for your beautiful Zoey's diagnosis. Praying that the treatments will give her more time to be with you with limited pain. Thinking of all of you tonight, and keeping Zoey and all of you in my thoughts and prayers. How lucky Zoey is to have you to love her, and do everything possible to keep her comfortable and have more fun times to share.


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

Zoey continues to do well. If it weren't for the nasty, fist-sized lump on her shoulder and the "target" drawn on her for radiation you'd never know she were sick. Tomorrow is treatment #2. I'm thankful for having these wonderful creatures in our lives. Best wishes to all of you for a happy, happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kruisyk*

Kruisyk

Praying for Zoey and a very happy thanksgiving to her wonderful Dad and Zoey and your home family!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Keeping you and Zoey in our prayers. Hope you have a very Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Sorry I have not posted more recently. Been REALLY busy. I am glad that for now Zoey is doing well, and I hope the radiation treatments give you the time you hope for. 

We had fun with food for Maxine. She was a finicky eater but fortunately she didn't get that way again. However my other dogs did not think it was fair she got "fun" food. Max's tumor was in her mouth so eating got to be a challenge. She was primarily on canned food at the end, she could tongue it. She had not lost too much weight fortunately. 

I will try to check in more and see how Zoey progresses. I hope and pray your holidays are filled with joy. Give Zoey a hug from me and Maxine please. 

Ann


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you, Ann and everyone. Zoey's second treatment went fine, today. She's still doing well and loves getting just about as much to eat as she wants ("doctor's orders"!!). Happy Thanksgiving to everyone on the forum!
Dave, Kelly, Zoey and Clancy


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad that her treatment went so well today. Hope your thanksgiving is wonderful.


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

*HUGS* to you and Zoey. I am so sorry you have to go through this. I went through it (granted it's been about a million years ago) with my first golden. He had lymphoma which took him very quickly as well. You are in my thoughts and prayers. I have always felt that no one should die during the holidays and especially not a beautiful pup like Zoey. May her treatments go smoothly and uneventfully.


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you, Liz. We'll keep in touch as we take this journey.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Glad to hear Zoey's second treatment went well. We will keep you all in our prayers.


----------



## tess (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm happy Zoeys treatments are going well. Hope your all able to enjoy our sunny and nice (for Nov.!) day today. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

Zoey wanted everyone to know she isn't slacking-off these days. Here she's supervising the holiday house decorating.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a very sweet picture and would make a great Christmas Card.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a precious picture, and Carol's right, what a great Xmas card!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I love that picture! How beautiful.


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy Holidays, Everyone!


----------



## davidrusselljr (Apr 20, 2009)

Dave-

How awesome is Zoey? I had a big smile when I saw her picture! Keep up the good work, she appreciates it.

Sorry I have not posted sooner, I was feeling down tonight so I signed on to see what was going on in the GRF and noticed your posts. I hope the best for your family and Zoey. Our thoughts and prayers are with you all.

Take Care-
Dave, Anne Marie & Maarten


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm thinking Zoe's laying around dreaming of steak. Dad, her wish is your command Great news that she's tolerating treatment so well.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so happy to hear, that Zoey is tolerating the treatments well. I Love the picture of her "decorating"! She is just such a doll, and so sweet looking! Wishing Zoey continued prayers and hugs, and much strength to you as you go through all of this with her.


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi, Folks. I haven't been on board in a few days. Zoey's still doing well...the 9th is the last of her four radiation treatments. Hoping everyone is enjoying the holiday season. Nice to hear you're all doing well, Dave. Did you ever get Maarten's memorial video made?


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

Just saw Maarten's video remembrance...a beautiful tribute.


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

Good morning and happy holidays. Been really a tough week...happy for two weeks' vacation.

Issues...Zoey has battled severe diarrhea all week. Her food intake is down 'cause when we went to a bland diet (rice and boiled chicken) she's gotten picky and is eating the chicken/leaving the rice!

Doc has her now (as of last night-Friday 12/18) on diarrhea meds and back on Tramadol for pain rather than the Metacam. Here's the hitch...

Now Clancy (8-year-old in the avatar) has had bad diarrhea the past 24 hours. Long story short...they've been getting a little Canidae canned food to jazz up their Eukanuba dry (not Zoey since diarrhea began 5 days ago). Went back through the forum threads and read the hot discussion about Evanger's production changes. Hoo, boy. The Canidae is NOT coming off the shelf until we figure out this diarrhea mess (no pun intended).

Any thoughts, friends? Zoey's been really sad-looking and mopey all week. Not sure if it's the gastric issues or maybe she's starting to have some osteosarcoma pain. We talk with her oncologist again Monday, maybe even go in for a look.

Thanks in advance...

Dave and Zoey


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

PS...One change that did take place about 10 days ago...our usual "flavor" of Canidae canned was out of stock so we went to another...lamb and rice. Maybe that's an important part of the puzzle. Zoey's also had nasty, stinky gas, as well, which has never been a problem for her.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Dave - Happy Holidays to you Zoey and your family. I know my pups have trouble when we change flavors in the same food line. We finally had to put Tasha on perscription food. I hope Zoey is feeling better. You are all in our thoughts and prayers. Give Zoey a big hug from us!!


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks...I should've known better but in the past we'd alternated between the two flavors every other day without any issues. We're about to head out to shovel snow, so we'll see if the snow gets her bouncing again.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Is she losing weight? You might consider making up satin balls if the weight loss and appetite go down to much. Here is a thread that has the recipe in it
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=63702&highlight=satin+balls


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you, Carol. I found the recipe and read through that entire thread for all the other good suggestions. I'll keep you posted. Happy Holidays!


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

Wishing everyone a very, very happy holiday, and lots of treats for good dogs. 

Zoey's been starting to favor her boo-boo leg the last day or so. She won't eat much this morning...I got her to take a banana with her pain meds stuffed inside. She had a rough time getting down the stairs, and she's content to just lay on her bed in front of the fireplace. I'll keep you posted. Thanks for all your continued support and advice.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Dave - Wishing you Zoey and your family a very happy holiday!! We will keep Zoey in our prayers. Give her a big hug from us!!


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

I sure will. Happy holidays to you.


----------



## tess (Mar 24, 2008)

Dave-I'm sorry Zoe isn't feeling that well. You are in my thoughts. Give Zoe a hug from me.


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks, Tess. Yes, you can tell she's feeling poorly. She doesn't get up much; the leg is bothering her. She'll go outside, roll in the snow. Her appetite, though, is way, way off. We're pretty much feeding her whatever she'll eat. Sometimes it's mac and cheese, sometimes it's just dog treats. I guess the radiation treatments didn't buy us as much time as we'd hoped.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Dave - I don't know how I've missed your thread on Zoey. What a sweet beautiful girl. I'm hoping she's feeling better today. Keep spoiling.


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

We got about 5 inches of light, dry fluffy snow, and she went out and did some romping. Was able to get more pictures. So, I think we just need to get used to ups and downs...good days and bad days. Thanks for checking in!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dave*

Dave

Glad to hear Zoey did some romping!


----------



## tess (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm happy Zoey is able to enjoy the snow. Nothing more beautiful than a Golden in the snow! When my Tess had no appetite, the one thing we got her to eat was the roasted chicken you can get at Boston market, Jewel, etc.


----------



## tess (Mar 24, 2008)

It's great Zoey was able to enjoy the snow. Nothing more beautiful the a Golden in the snow! The on thing my Tess would eat when she was sick, was the roasted chicken from Boston Market,Jewel,etc.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah for romping in the snow! Radiation made Meggie absolutely exhausted, but it had a delayed affect - about 3 weeks after treatment she just hit a wall. Talking to human patients, they said the same thing. I know her treatments were aimed at a specific location and Megs was whole body done in half body sections, but still... I think radiation just zaps you. It could be you're seeing the effects from the treatment. Don't despair, especially if she can rally to play in the snow. Good thoughts for Zoe and you.


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info, Cindy. She had a pretty good day, today. I appreciate you sharing Meggie's experience.


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello, Friends:
Zoey has taken a turn the last two days. She's really not eating and is really limping and favoring her leg. She's also had a bit of a cough, so we're worried about the lungs. The poor girl is so unhappy. We're having a tough night, and may be taking her in tomorrow. We promised when this all started that we wouldn't let things get to the point where she's having real pain. The meds don't seem to be doing much for her anymore. Appreciate it if you find a moment to have a few thoughts for her. You've all been great. Thanks so much.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry she has taken a turn for the worst. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this sad time in making a tough decision. Know that we are with you in spirit to hold your hand and cry. I know how hard that decision is to make. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Keeping you and Zoey in our prayers.


----------



## tess (Mar 24, 2008)

Dave, I'm sorry Zoey isn't feeling good. I know you have given her excellent care and loads of love and will make the right decision for her. You are in my thoughts. Hugs to Zoey,you,and your family.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Keeping Zoey and your family in our thoughts. I am so very sorry.


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you so much, everyone. Zoey headed over the bridge peacefully this morning. I'll update soon.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Zoey - please know you did all you could.

Run freely at the bridge sweet Zoey, free from pain and illness once again.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh Dave I am so so sorry. You gave Zoey a wonderful life and now gave her the ultimate gift by setting her free of her pain. I know that was not an easy decision. Please know you are all in our prayers. There are many wonderful goldens that will take care of her as she crosses the bridge.

RIP Sweet Zoey


----------



## tess (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm so very sorry. You are in my thoughts and prayers. RIP sweet girl, your family loved and cared for you so very much.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Zoey......RIP beautiful girl.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh I am so sorry... we were at VCA Aurora this morning for Rusty's first chemo treatment..I wonder if we saw you? 

My heart breaks for you and your wife. Zoey was a beautiful girl and you gave her a wonderful part of her life... God Bless you and I will be thinking about you.


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

A heartfelt thanks (again) to all of you. Puddin', we got there about 9:30...there were no other goldens there, and you would have known Zoey with that huge shaved area and mass on her shoulder.

Zoey had eaten very little the past week or so, and virtually nothing the last two days. She even stopped getting up to get water, though she would drink eagerly when we brought the bowl to her. She also seemed to develop a little cough the last two days...moving into the lungs? Despite this she'd gained four pounds since our last visit three weeks ago. Turns out she had a lot of fluid buildup in her abdomen which was just becoming visually evident to us, and there was also fluid buildup around the tumor. Question was, infection or something else? 

We briefly considered an ultrasound and other tests, but we'd promised when this all began that we wouldn't put her through a lot and wouldn't wait until the pain got unmanageable. The ultimate outcome wouldn't change, anyway. We really think it was time. You've been through this so you all know it's never an easy decision, and you fear that you're acting too soon, but I think we did the right thing. 

We are extremely grateful to Dr. Catie McDonald and the staff of Radiation Oncology at VCA/Aurora. We'll be setting them up with some treats next week, special delivery from Zoey.

Thanks again to all of you. We will, of course, continue to "hang" in the forum and keep in touch. Clancy's only 8 years old, so it'll be a while 'til we decide to add another goldie to the household, but that day WILL come. Then again, Zoey came to us for a reason so who knows when another furry face lands in our laps? 

We wish all of you a happy, healthy, golden 2010.

Dave, Kelly, Clancy, and of course...Zoey


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

so very sorry for your loss Dave...


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you, Mary and everyone. Our neighbors are coming over tonight for pizza, and they're bringing their two goldens, so with Clancy, Summit and Dasie the house will again be filled with happy golden faces, fur fluffs drifting cross the floor, stuffed toys everywhere, etc. They thought it would help us end a sad day on a high note. Best wishes to all of you.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss, Zoey was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Dave, so very sorry for your loss, you gave her the best of care and a gift of love to end her pain. Rest in peace sweet Zoey.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dave*

Dave

Zoey is at peace-you will see her at the Rainbow Bridge.

You set her free from pain, because you LOVED HER!

I know how hard this is.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Dave,
I am so sorry for your loss of Zoey. She is now free of her pain but yours has just begun. Hopefully your memories and the love you shared with her will help to heal some of the pain. One day I hope you will open your heart to another golden, they are so special as you know. Run Free Sweet Zoey.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Dave and Kelly, my heartfelt condolences on the loss of your sweet Zoey. You listened to her and gave her that most loving gift, freedom from suffering. Her pain is ended, but your hearts will need time to heal. Wishing you peace as you grieve your loss.....


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Dave - my condolences to you, Kelly and Clancy. I am so very sorry for your loss of Zoey and know that you did the right thing at the right time for her. Give Clancy some extra hugs as I know he is missing her too and doesn't understand.


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

I have to again give everyone a sincere thank you for your words of encouragement and support. Having Clancy here has made a big difference...we don't get the empty house syndrome. We're emerging from those first couple of raw, emotional days which many of you have known from your own experiences. Right now I'm off to the photo shop to print up a bunch of pictures of Zoey to do some scrapbooking; it'll make for good therapy. I'll post some in the next few days. Thank you all again!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Making a scrapbook is a wonderful tribute to Zoey. We would love to see it when you a done. Hugs to your family and Clancy. You are all in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Dave, I am so sorry for your loss. Zoey was a very beautiful girl and you did right by her. I hate this ****** disease.

Rest in peace, sweet Zoey and run free, beautiful girl. No limp, no cough, just wonderful freedom.


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you again, all.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Dave and Kelly, I am so sorry for your loss. As you might remember I lost my Maxine to this horrible disease in October. There is no good outcome I am afraid. You did all that you could. It is so hard to let go when you want to hold on so tight. 

Max and Zoey I am sure have found each other at the bridge, and will keep a watchful eye on us. My heart still aches for Max. It does help having other dogs to hug and be around. Please come visit, sure this is a golden board but it refers to the people as much as the dogs. You are now one of us. 

{{hugs}} to you and your family

Ann


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't know how I missed this thread for all this time, but have just read through it, and sit here with tears in my eyes.

I'm so sorry for your loss of the beautiful Zoey. It's so hard to let them go even when we know it's time.

Run free sweet girl.


----------



## PC Mom (Oct 30, 2009)

Dave and Kelly,
I am so very sorry. Zoey was a special dog and her story definitely made an impact here. Let her life and spirit comfort you now. My McGwire also has osteosarcoma and I'm going to give him an extra special hug right now from Zoey! ((HUGS))


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that Zoey didn't make it. You guys watched over her with extraordinary care and thoughtfulness.


----------



## davidrusselljr (Apr 20, 2009)

dave & family,

I am so sorry about Zoey. I feel bad that I havent been checking in as much as I should on the grf. I am sure Zoey and Maarten are having fun.

Take care of yourself,
Dave & Anne Marie


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am just catching up on this thread now. I am so very, very sorry. You all gave it a great fight! Please take care.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Dave - just checking to see how you and your family are doing. You all are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

Good morning, all, and thank you again for your thoughts. Those first few days are rough, as many of you know, but then the happy memories begin to dominate. Keeping in touch...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

kruisyk said:


> Good morning, all, and thank you again for your thoughts. Those first few days are rough, as many of you know, but then the happy memories begin to dominate. Keeping in touch...


 
I'm sorry. Too many of us know all too well the pain of this kind of loss. You remain in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Just now seeing this. I'm so very sorry for your loss. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Dave, i am just seeing this and I am so very sorry for the loss of Zoey. Youu did the best you could and so did she....she is running now at the Rainbow Bridge.. RIP sweey Zoey....


----------

